# Nissan 370Z Nismo: New car protection- Gleammachine Essex



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A recent new car preparation and protection detail on this lovely Nissan 370Z, with upgraded Gyeon Quartz coatings in accordance with being Essex only approved detailing centre.

As always the mucky stuff was dealt with first, wheels, arches and tyres cleaned and de-greased.





Traffic film soaked and removed.



Washed using the appropriate safe methods.



Paintwork de-contaminated using Gyeon Iron as a guide.



Dried and then brought inside.



Excess water blown out.



Some localised defects machined out, this was then followed up by preparing the surface and increasing the gloss with PolishAngel Invincible Primer.







The rotary and Koch Chemie polishes dealt with the more intricate areas.







Spies Hecker panel wiped to reveal the true finish and remove any trace of oils on the surface.





2 layers of Gyeon Quartz Mohs applied, and the final coat of Phobic.



Glass treated to aid water repellancy with Gtechniq G1.



Alloys, calipers and plastics treated with SiRamik SC-15 coatings.



Britework, shuts and underside polished and sealed using Sonax Netshield.







Coatings left to cure/harden overnight.



Gyeon Q2 Cure wipedown to add a sacrificial layer whilst the coating reaches optimum hardeness over a 2 week period.



Finally a layer of PolishAngel Rapidwaxx applied to prevent water spotting, again for that 2 week hardening period.



***Tyres & rubbers dressed using Gyeon Q2M Tire.
***An additional wipedown to alloys with SiRamik SC Mist.
***Engine bay plastic treated with AS Finish.

Interior fabric, leather & upholstery treated with a waterproof coating.





*Finished Results.*

















Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh what I would do for a 350Z that is mint!


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Great work as always :thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Top job :thumb:


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks stunning, and love the beading on the mat.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, very nice!!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

That looks really nice


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Love NISMO products, 370z is no exception. Lovely pearl white and great overall protection!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nicely done chap, good to see a diverse range of products being used too:thumb:

Top work from Nissan - painting the hubs black

I didn't realise Nissan still made these in all honesty - can't remember the last time I saw one on the road:driver:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely work on a stunning car, loving the flake pop and the beading on that floor mat. :detailer: :buffer:


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

Beautiful nissan


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice Rob. Get sick of seeing 370z's in black. Looks well in white especially after some top drawer efforts.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

that looks superb !!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Summit Detailing said:


> Nicely done chap, good to see a diverse range of products being used too:thumb:
> 
> Top work from Nissan - painting the hubs black
> 
> I didn't realise Nissan still made these in all honesty - can't remember the last time I saw one on the road:driver:





Beau Technique said:


> Nice Rob. Get sick of seeing 370z's in black. Looks well in white especially after some top drawer efforts.


Cheers guys, I have only ever done one other of these and that was black, but like mentioned you just don't see them on the road very often.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Cracking job Rob


----------



## ghosty01 (Aug 4, 2015)

Saw one of these the other day with a little black wing on. Had such presence on the road, not something you see very often these days! Very nice job by the way!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

unique detail said:


> Cracking job Rob


Thanks Andy.



ghosty01 said:


> Saw one of these the other day with a little black wing on. Had such presence on the road, not something you see very often these days! Very nice job by the way!


Thanks mate, impressive looking car and well specced. Surprised there's not more on the rradio be fair.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice job:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work as always


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

tonyy said:


> Nice job:thumb:





MAXI-MILAN said:


> Great work as always


Thanks guys for taking the time to post.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Stunning job!!!! 

What did you use to waterproof the mats and the leather etc?


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Fantastic job you have done on that. My girlfriend has the pre facelift nismo 370z. One of the best cars I have ever driven.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Zetec-al said:


> Lovely


Thank you.



Trist said:


> Stunning job!!!!
> 
> What did you use to waterproof the mats and the leather etc?


Thank you, the mats were proofed with a product called Fabsil, the soft upholstery with Gtechniq 1l and the leather with Gtechniq L1.



4d_dc2 said:


> Fantastic job you have done on that. My girlfriend has the pre facelift nismo 370z. One of the best cars I have ever driven.


Your girlfriends car looks great, I don't get many of these through the doors, but was very impressed with the quality and looks.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Grante36 said:


> Oh what I would do for a 350Z that is mint!


Well it certainly is now! :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing:thumb:A super job.SJ.


----------

